# Would you buy the same shoes in different colors?



## monniej (Apr 3, 2008)

because of the size shoe i wear (an 11) when i find a pair of shoes that fit and look good i'm tempted to buy them in every color. most times i control myself because who wants a closet full of the same shoes, but lately i find myself wishing i did pick up certain shoes in multiples. does anyone do this? help me to rationalize buying a pair of shoes i love, but i already have in my closet! lmao~


----------



## daer0n (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh yes i would! When i love a pair of shoes i want the same kind in a different color LOL!


----------



## Nick007 (Apr 3, 2008)

I do this all time! Buy it, if you love it.


----------



## SimplyElegant (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't usually do that. I like more variety.


----------



## Saja (Apr 3, 2008)

If its basic, yes.


----------



## GlossyAbby (Apr 3, 2008)

If I loved them then i would but Im a shoe freak


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2008)

If its something that I know will look good with other things, I buy in multiple colors. If its kinda out there, maybe just one or two will do.


----------



## Aquilah (Apr 3, 2008)

Yep! Especially if they're comfortable! I got a pair of Mossimo black slingback heels from Target, and love the shoes! I ended up ordering them in brown too when they were 50% off.






I also have "matching" shoes Croco-style loafer pumps from Chadwick's (in black &amp; brown).


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 3, 2008)

I haven't but I would if I really really liked the shoe.. take for example, the brown points I'm wearing in my latest ootd - I've had that pair for maybe 1.5 years. It's getting on in years, and they still have the range out because they're pretty basic, but they're the same price. I feel like I shouldn't buy them at full price because they're 'last season' but they have a very similar design for THIS season, which has a button instead of a buckle. I feel ok if I buy a pair of them, because they're not EXACTLY the same.

I'm weird like that, haha, I have to justify buying things to myself too! otherwise I'd buy everything. LOL


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Apr 4, 2008)

i have not done this but there are certian shoes that i wish i had bought multiples of, cause they are super comfy and cute, but the ones i have are starting to wear out...

i supose wearing flimsy flats through snow and rain will do that to shoes.


----------



## Aprill (Apr 4, 2008)

yup!! I would do it in a heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## fawp (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't think so...I've been tempted before but it's usually because I want them in a bright color as well as black...but I always talk myself out of the black pair because I don't need anymore black shoes.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Apr 4, 2008)

Probably not because I get bored easily with the same style. However if it's a classic, timeless shoe, I might.


----------



## Duchess Ravenwaves (Apr 12, 2008)

I've never done that. But if I really loved a pair and it came in different colors mayber I would.


----------



## Domitilla (Apr 12, 2008)

yes I do that if I find a pair of shoes that I really like and that are pretty versatile in various colors


----------



## magosienne (Apr 12, 2008)

it depends. if it's really a pair of shoes i wear a lot and which is enough versatile to be worn with a lot of clothes, i would really consider it worth of being collected.


----------



## katana (Apr 12, 2008)

Ive bought doubles of summer shoes, I say do it, if you find some you really like for a good price, they fit right and go with everything, then you'll get the use out of them.


----------



## goddess13 (Apr 13, 2008)

If you're going to wear them a lot and they are comfortable, I don't see a problem with it. I would do it.


----------



## Bec688 (Apr 13, 2008)

I have lol I have these brown pointed shoes, and I couldn't decide between the brown and the black, so I bought both (though I tend to wear the brown ones MUCH more!)


----------



## erijane (Apr 13, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Nick007* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I do this all time! Buy it, if you love it. I have done it with jeans- jackets and esp.. socks..lol we all do it with everyday wear items! if the fit it spot on STOCK UP!


----------



## CellyCell (Apr 14, 2008)

Um, never have except for my Chuck Taylors or Vans.

I think if they were one whole color, I would. But limit them to three main colors: black grey white/beige...


----------



## monniej (Apr 15, 2008)

well, i did it and i have them on today. i'm super happy i did! i love the style and the fit and in black they go with many more items in my wardrobe. thanks for you input, ladies! i really appreciate it!


----------



## juxtapose (Jul 10, 2008)

i do that all the time...even clothes.... if i like a certain top i usually get 2-3 colors in the same style...my closets looks like the inside of a bag of skittles....heheh


----------



## laurafaye (Jul 10, 2008)

Erm, I do if I have the money and love the shoes but I hardly ever have enough money to get the same shoes in different colours haha.


----------



## Karren (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey I wear an 11 too!!!




Want to swap? lol They are cute....


----------



## xtiffanyx (Jul 10, 2008)

I buy things in a few different colors if I really like them. I've done it with shoes, tops, and jeans.


----------



## cookarikappou (Jul 14, 2008)

I do the same thing.. it all started when i saw this pair of shoe and ofcourse i bought it... one time i went to a party and just thought it would compliment my dress but unfortunately it doesn't, then my friends told me that if my shoe comes in different color maybe i pulled it off,,, so from then on i always buy same shoe style in different colors...


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 14, 2008)

I am all about comfort &amp; if I find a pair of shoes that are super comfy I go for every color in it..LOL!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jul 22, 2008)

I prefer variety in my shoe collection, but if you find a shoe you love it's not a bad idea at all! I'm glad you got them


----------



## Anthea (Jul 23, 2008)

If the price was right and fitted very well and it was a shoe I could get some wear out of I them think I would yes.


----------



## SewAmazing (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm a shoe queen, but like Aquilah I try to get that second matching pair on sale...


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 24, 2008)

If I love it, fits well and is comfortable....ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## Beyonce Welch (Jul 24, 2008)

I have done so on many occasions and will be so again.


----------



## TxKimberly (Jul 24, 2008)

In a heart beat or less!


----------



## Kathy (Jul 24, 2008)

Yup!! I would and I have!!


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Aug 26, 2008)

I haven't so far but I've been tempted.


----------



## AliaAcala (Nov 27, 2011)

*Wow. This sight hasn't been commented on since 2008. That's a little scary. Ha. Well, this is the definitely the question that I've been looking for an answer to.  I bought a pair of black, satin, closed toe, platform pumps with 5 inch heels; and the heels are rinestone encrusted. So basically they 'bling' when you walk. How Diva, right?!?! I love them and they are also made in HOT PINK as well. UGH! I wanted to get the hot pink ones but I didn't want to get the same style in different colors; but I'm definitely considering going back and buying them. What do you think???   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />*


----------



## katana (Nov 27, 2011)

If you love them, go ahead and get them in a different colour.

I usually buy summer shoes (sandles, flip flops...etc) in multiple but different colours. I have also bought doubles of tops but in different colours.


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Nov 30, 2011)

I would! If I found an amazing pair that fit perfectly and was priced really well, I'd probably buy 2 pairs in the exactly same colour too


----------

